# My collection



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

*My garage and products*

Heres a picture of some of my goodies.

I need to take a picture of the rest










Missing a few waxes. Coatings. Gtechique stuff.

Garage lighting


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice!
Somebody got the three pack Zymol sampler, huh :thumb:


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

You sure have expensive taste


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Goodylax said:


> Nice!
> Somebody got the three pack Zymol sampler, huh :thumb:


Got it ages ago.

Was my first expensive wax buy at £200.

It now seems cheap compared to some of the rest.

As said this isnt it all. This is just some of lsps.

Will get some more pics today. Have 4 machines aswell. Did have 6 but broke one rencently and sold other


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

What do you think of crystal seal?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kash-Jnr said:


> What do you think of crystal seal?


Not used it :lol:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I've got it, it's crap


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kash-Jnr said:


> I've got it, it's crap


Will let you know when I use it.


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi rascal post up a review on sv endurance when you get round to using it


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Small World ;-)

Nice collection!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

S3kel said:


> Hi rascal post up a review on sv endurance when you get round to using it


Will do. I don't think I will be using it on any of my own cars for a while.

Currently doing my brothers car but sealing it with master sealant so it won't need a ultra durable wax ontop of that.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Got couple more coming.

But Swiss whoring


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow looking good what ,other waxes did you get  i love swissvax also ..


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

S3kel said:


> Wow looking good what ,other waxes did you get  i love swissvax also ..


My collection is

Crystal rock x2 - my favourite 
Endurance 
Bos - one left now. 
Rolls Royce 
Onyx 
Autobahn - wheels

Still want shield. It's the last one I need to complete the collection

What ones you got?


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Shield
Samurai 
Large autobahn 
Want a few others and i,m told there is going to be a small run of 50 ml pots of bs and cr by sv


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quick picture of my garage after fitting 5x 50w leds

Really pleased with it.


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> Quick picture of my garage after fitting 5x 50w leds
> 
> Really pleased with it.


Be perfect to give my new car once over, shame too far away


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

You would be welcome to rob aswell.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's another picture.










Still messy after just finishing lights off


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> Quick picture of my garage after fitting 5x 50w leds
> 
> Really pleased with it.


Looks like a decent sized space. Nice and bright too.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice garage mate.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Baz its a decent sized double garage. 
Not been cheap to get it to the way it stands now


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

My next garage will be a double. Very jealous.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking good buddy :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

just saw that on your IG. Looks really good. One day i will have a double garage lol


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Need to get junk out the other side. 

Starting with the quad takes up so much space


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Garage is awesome mines only a single garage I cant do a car in it


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We are in the process of possibly moving and the one thing that's holding it up in a sense is the fact that I WANT a dble garage. Trying to find a nice house with a dble garage is difficult ya know!!
Rascal, that's how I envisage my garage will look when I get it, very nice, clean n tidy.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Its not clean and tidy now lol


----------

